# Rigs Friday Night/Saturday



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

Is anyone heading out to the rigs this weekend. This will be my first trip in my own boat, can't wait.

Jake

26 World Cat, Twin 150 Yamaha 4 Strokes


----------

